# First Ribs in Masterbuilt Dual Smoker with Qview



## yotzee (Jan 13, 2014)

Christmas brought me a new Masterbuilt Duel Fuel Pro smoker.  After reading numerous reviews of the smoker I figured it was the best for the price range I was looking in.  The reviews are spot on, needs a few mods and its a fine little smoker.  The cast iron skillet for a wood tray is a must as you will get wood flare ups with the pan that's provided, and the door thermometer is off by 40 degrees as expected.  So after a few smokes with spatchcocked yardbirds, a rack of baby backs and some wings to get the feel for it, I decided it was time for spare ribs.

I picked up a cryopack of untrimmed spare ribs.  Decided I wanted to try cutting them St Louis style myself, and was surprised how quick and easy it was.  Never again will I pay the extra price per pound for trimmed ribs.  Covered them with my own rub and wrapped into the fridge for the night.

Took them out and let to sit in room temp as I got the smoker ready to go













IMG_8076.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Jan 13, 2014






The smoker loaded up with the ribs and the trimmings that Mrs. Yotzee was going to add to her soon to be famous baked beans.  My one complaint with the smoker is that its smaller in width and depth then I expected.













IMG_4150.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Jan 13, 2014






After about 4 hours, pulled the trimmings and chopped for her beans (what didn't end up in my mouth anyway)













IMG_6192.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Jan 13, 2014






Wanted to try something a little different, so I made my Carolina style sauce I use on Pulled Pork, and added just a touch extra molasses to make it just thick enough to stick to the ribs:













IMG_1567.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Jan 13, 2014






About 6 hours at 225-250 with apple wood smoke for the first 4 hours, and a little coat of the Carolina sauce the last hour and we had some good looking ribs:













IMG_8028.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Jan 13, 2014






Yotzee's first plate with a big helpin of Mrs Yotzee's beans.  The smoked pork trimmings in the beans took them to the next level of unbelievably good













IMG_6872.jpg



__ yotzee
__ Jan 13, 2014






Ribs turned out perfect in my mind.  Just the right tug off the bone, but came away clean.  Nice smoke ring and the Carolina Sauce may be our new favorite, had the bowl on the side for adding more.  Mrs Yotzee likes her ribs to fall off the bone more, so next time I will be crutching hers, but I'll takes these ones all day long,

Thanks for the look!


----------



## heyer5 (Jan 13, 2014)

Those look amazing!  Good work!


----------



## yotzee (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Heyer, was pleasantly pleased with the Masterbuilt Duel Pro, especially once I got the temp dialed in on a cold windy day.


----------



## rschwartz (Jan 13, 2014)

evrything looks awesome, great job with the food and pics.


----------



## dodger9 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks great. Thanks for sharing


----------



## yotzee (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks rschwartz, all done with the tips I learned right here


----------



## mjwilliams1120 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great job.  I just did spares also in my new Masterbuilt Dual Fuel.  I was able to fit the whole rack diagonal in the box but forgot to take pictures.  I have not swapped the water pan yet for a disposable one on the bottom shelf.  Does it last longer?


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 13, 2014)

Good looking ribs and a nice post! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Mike


----------



## yotzee (Jan 13, 2014)

mjwilliams1120 said:


> Great job.  I just did spares also in my new Masterbuilt Dual Fuel.  I was able to fit the whole rack diagonal in the box but forgot to take pictures.  I have not swapped the water pan yet for a disposable one on the bottom shelf.  Does it last longer?


Much longer.  Easier clean up too.  The only thing left for me to do is put a silicone bead around the door edge.  I notice a little leak on the side and top of the door.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice job on the ribs, looks very tasty.Thumbs Up  Makes me wanna go fire up the smoker.  Nice touch with the trimmings in the baked beans.  WHB


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tasty looking ribs and beans! Nice report on your smokers performance too!


----------



## janlab (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks amazing!
How did you sort out the temperature with such a huge discrepancy?
JL


----------



## coyote flatz (Jan 13, 2014)

Any chance that Mrs. Yotzee's bean recipe been posted???

Thanks,

Don


----------



## h2so4ca (Jan 13, 2014)

Good looking ribs.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 14, 2014)

Those really look beautiful!!! What a great use of your Christmas gift!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## yotzee (Jan 14, 2014)

I used my digital thermometer to determine when the smoker was at 230.  Luckily it read just under 200 on the door thermometer so it was easy to keep an eye on.


----------



## yotzee (Jan 14, 2014)

Coyote Flatz said:


> Any chance that Mrs. Yotzee's bean recipe been posted???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


Well it started off me teaching her how my mom made them.  Sautee chopped bacon, add chopped onions, use Campbell's Pork and Beans, add brown sugar and mustard and cook down a little.  She took that and ran with it.  I know she has added molasses, ketchup, garlic powder and other stuff, but I haven't waterboarded her yet to get everything.  She doesn't ask me about my ribs and sauces, I don't ask her about the beans and cole slaw.


----------



## coyote flatz (Jan 14, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Well it started off me teaching her how my mom made them.  Sautee chopped bacon, add chopped onions, use Campbell's Pork and Beans, add brown sugar and mustard and cook down a little.  She took that and ran with it.  I know she has added molasses, ketchup, garlic powder and other stuff, but I haven't waterboarded her yet to get everything.  She doesn't ask me about my ribs and sauces, I don't ask her about the beans and cole slaw.


I totally understand what you are saying...   :-)


----------



## yotzee (Jan 14, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking ribs and beans! Nice report on your smokers performance too!


Thanks Dirt!


----------



## just george (Jan 14, 2014)

Well done!  I've cooked a pile of ribs over the years and I must say your first ones look top notch.


----------



## yotzee (Jan 14, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## yotzee (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks George!

Not my first time ever doing ribs, just first time in this smoker


----------



## taterman (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks awesome. Thanks for the play by play. It helps.


----------



## yotzee (Jan 15, 2014)

Taterman said:


> Looks awesome. Thanks for the play by play. It helps.


Pay attention to the top members around here, you'll learn a ton, I know I have!


----------



## gary s (Jan 15, 2014)

Beans and Slaw recipe can be a touchy subject sometimes it is better to leave the mystery alone Everything sure looks good

Gary


----------



## yotzee (Jan 16, 2014)

gary s said:


> Beans and Slaw recipe can be a touchy subject sometimes it is better to leave the mystery alone Everything sure looks good
> 
> Gary


Exactly!  She has her special secret recipes and I have mine.


----------



## gary s (Jan 16, 2014)

nuff said     don't want Mrs. Yotzee upset   

Gary


----------



## bluemoon07 (Jan 16, 2014)

I like to throw my pan of beans in the smoker,  just under the ribs to catch the drippings.  :drool


----------



## yotzee (Jan 16, 2014)

Bluemoon07 said:


> I like to throw my pan of beans in the smoker, just under the ribs to catch the drippings.


Gonna actually try that one next time out.  She didn't have the beans ready yet


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 16, 2014)

Looks great!  I love my masterbuilt dual fuel.  Would love a double wide version...tired of cutting my rib racks in half!


----------



## yotzee (Jan 17, 2014)

worktogthr said:


> Looks great! I love my masterbuilt dual fuel. Would love a double wide version...tired of cutting my rib racks in half!


I agree, that is indeed my only complaint.  Wish it were just a little bit bigger.  Makes it tough to manuever


----------



## island smoke (Jan 17, 2014)

Looks really nice.  Right now, I use the water pan in the same position for my wood chunks.  This weekend, I plan to drill the four holes about 2-inches down so I can reposition that last spot where the rack that holds the original water pan so it gets a little closer to the where that burner is...but too close.  For the water, I use a stainless or aluminum catering type pan (4" deep) - 14" x 9" or whatever...works really good. You can find them at restraurant supply stores, Sams Club or of course Amazon.  It works well, cuz I never have to open the door to add water and it leaves enough room for the drippings to fall in the water.  Of course, most of the time, I only fill it up halfway with water.  I also took the advice of the smoking veterans and bought that high-temp tape strip to go around the sides of the door and it definitely has improved my smoking.  It helped seal the gaps.  I found that leaving that top vent partly open really helps with getting blue smoke which you want.  

I don't know about you but I am finding that the trick is too "not" use too much wood.  I seem to get better results when I use a couple nice size chunks ..2".  

Good luck, smoking...it's fun.


----------



## rbpinney (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow!  Great idea with the beans!  My wife has a killer baked bean recipe and adding the meat from the riblettes would totally kick it up a notch.  Already have the menu lined up for the playoffs tomorrow but theres 2 racks of spare ribs in the freezer.


----------



## yotzee (Jan 20, 2014)

RBPinney said:


> Wow! Great idea with the beans! My wife has a killer baked bean recipe and adding the meat from the riblettes would totally kick it up a notch. Already have the menu lined up for the playoffs tomorrow but theres 2 racks of spare ribs in the freezer.


Next time I am going to place the beans in a pan inside the smoker, under the ribs and see how that turns out


----------



## daricksta (Jan 20, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Christmas brought me a new Masterbuilt Duel Fuel Pro smoker.  After reading numerous reviews of the smoker I figured it was the best for the price range I was looking in.  The reviews are spot on, needs a few mods and its a fine little smoker.  The cast iron skillet for a wood tray is a must as you will get wood flare ups with the pan that's provided, and the door thermometer is off by 40 degrees as expected.  So after a few smokes with spatchcocked yardbirds, a rack of baby backs and some wings to get the feel for it, I decided it was time for spare ribs.
> 
> I picked up a cryopack of untrimmed spare ribs.  Decided I wanted to try cutting them St Louis style myself, and was surprised how quick and easy it was.  Never again will I pay the extra price per pound for trimmed ribs.  Covered them with my own rub and wrapped into the fridge for the night.
> 
> ...





dodger9 said:


> Looks great. Thanks for sharing


"~~ picked up a cryopack of untrimmed spare ribs. Decided I wanted to try cutting them St Louis style myself, and was surprised how quick and easy it was. Never again will I pay the extra price per pound for trimmed ribs."

I bought spareribs with the same goal in mind, but when push came to shove I decided "what the hell!" and just pulled off the membranes. I decided that for me I didn't want to put in the extra effort of cutting off the diaphragm and the brisket bone (or top piece or rib tips--whatever you want to call it). Nobody eating the ribs complained. Maybe this summer I will trim the ribs just for the experience and skill building.


----------



## mork2824135 (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice smoke ring !! My only question where is my plate?


----------



## yotzee (Jan 21, 2014)

DaRicksta - the whole effort took 2 mins


----------



## island smoke (Jan 31, 2014)

Got a MB duel fuel pro for christmas.  Love it.  Just oufitted it with the mb smoker shelf found at Walmart online for $9. The shelf was made for the MES but it fits the gas smokers with making the drill holes a littlle bigger. Nice good size shelf to hold my maverick and some mopping cup and gloves.  And also replaced the factory external thermometer for larger 3-inch  RIver Country therm at amazon.  Really and actually the dial from my back door.  Large numbers and very accurate.  Getting ready to put it on a garden cart so I can wheel it out from the house if I need to.  Have some room for my wood chunks. Put some sides on it to keep wind from blowing out pilot sometimes.















20140131_171905_resized (360x480).jpg



__ island smoke
__ Jan 31, 2014
__ 1


----------



## worktogthr (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, shelf is a great idea!  I am going to look into it.  I sit my ivation (which I think is a maverick in disguise) on a prep table I inherited for outside but the wire for the Smoker therm is short and its a pain.  I would love some place closer to sit the therms and utensils.  Does the shelf get hot when you're using the smoker?


----------



## palladini (Feb 1, 2014)

Need to cook more ribs, get a Rib Rack.  Masterbuilt makes one -













20100211-rib-rack.png



__ palladini
__ Jan 1, 2014


----------



## yotzee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have a rack


----------



## raastros2 (Feb 1, 2014)

great looking


----------



## island smoke (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, the shelf is really great and a real nice size.  It does not get hot at all and stays cool.


----------



## 247 the lunatic (Feb 2, 2014)

Lookn Gooooood!!!!


----------



## pier2pier (Feb 4, 2014)

That looks delicious!!  Nicely done, Yotzee.


----------



## dennis waters (Feb 5, 2014)

LOOKS GOOD ENOUGH TO EAT


----------



## yotzee (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 8, 2014)

Why did you have to knife em'? Just drop that slab on my plate and I'll be a Fred Flintstone! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love the look of your glaze!


----------



## hmcm (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice job on the ribs!  I have the Masterbuilt XL just for the ability to put whole racks in.  The Masterbuilt smokers are awesome once you modify to your liking.

Cheers!


----------



## onemagicman (Feb 10, 2014)

I love the bean under the ribs idea.  Can't wait to try that.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## palladini (Feb 10, 2014)

Yotzee said:


> Much longer.  Easier clean up too.  The only thing left for me to do is put a silicone bead around the door edge.  I notice a little leak on the side and top of the door.


On the newer model masterbuilt smoker, you can adjust the door.  There is one star screw to remove, then lift the plastic cover that protects the hinge.  Under that you will find 3 screws, that is the hinge adjustment screws.  Loosen, move door where needed, tighten, put cap back on, your good to go again.  For more help, contact me, I have done this to two or three units already.


----------



## trying2smoketex (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Yatzee,

Nice looking ribs you have there! Makes me want to fire up the smoker myself.

Nice job!

Trying to smoke


----------



## yotzee (Feb 16, 2014)

Dont want to, go fire up!  Its 28 and snowing here and Im about to get mine burning right now!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm on my second wave of chicken wings. This will finish a 40lb box of em'.


----------



## grillsalot (Feb 21, 2014)

Great job Yotzee.  Not only on the cook but on the pictures as well.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 8, 2014)

Way to Go ! Nice smoke ring and everything.


----------



## yotzee (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## toddmog (Mar 12, 2014)

If you haven't picked up a gasket yet, give these a look...http://bbqgaskets.com/catalog_2.html

I bought the wool version and it works great.  I don't get any leakage around either door.  After seeing Island Smoke's shelf, I ordered one from Wal-Mart as well.  They are $20 now, but much easier than pulling out my old folding card table just to set the Maverick and gloves on.


----------



## yotzee (Mar 14, 2014)

toddmog said:


> If you haven't picked up a gasket yet, give these a look...http://bbqgaskets.com/catalog_2.html
> 
> I bought the wool version and it works great.  I don't get any leakage around either door.  After seeing Island Smoke's shelf, I ordered one from Wal-Mart as well.  They are $20 now, but much easier than pulling out my old folding card table just to set the Maverick and gloves on.


Thanks for the info Todd!


----------



## island smoke (Mar 14, 2014)

I have gotten some requests for the installation instructions and retrofitting the Walmart shelf to the Masterbuilt Dual Fuel Pro (2-door) smoker.  

So, below:  I will post the instructions here with photos of my smoker and how it looks when you are done.  If you have questions, and need more information, please feel free to send me a message.  I am happy to help.

Basically, (1) unscrew the 2 screws on the back handle on the left side (front of smoker facing you).  Move it up a little bit, and slide the shelf on.  The 2 screw holes should line up where the handle screw holes are on the actual smoker.  Put that left side of the handle back with the shelf in place.   There is is 3rd hole on the left side of the shelf that will need to be drilled to attach to the smoker and just make sure that the hole that make is no bigger than the screw that Masterbuilt supplies for shelf.

href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/290892/">













20140217_125036-1.jpg



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014







Back of Smoker Where Handle is.  Basically the left side of the handle shares the holes with the shelf attachment.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















2014-02-17 13.20.36.png



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014








Front left side of the smoker where that 3rd hole is and has to be drilled through the smoker.





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















2014-02-17 13.19.15.png



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014










The view of the top of the smoker with on....the nice thing is that it really fits only one way on the smoker.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






href="http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/290892/">













20140217_125036-1.jpg



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014







Back of Smoker Where Handle is.  Basically the left side of the handle shares the holes with the shelf attachment.



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















2014-02-17 13.20.36.png



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014








Front left side of the smoker where that 3rd hole is and has to be drilled through the smoker.





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

















2014-02-17 13.19.15.png



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014










The view of the top of the smoker with on....the nice thing is that it really fits only one way on the smoker.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------







And finally what the screws look like from underneath the shelf when it up, it that helps.
















underneathshelf.png



__ island smoke
__ Feb 17, 2014










By the way, once installed....when you fold it up and down; you have kind of grab toward the front of the shelf  (nearest the smoker) to push up and push down.


----------



## island smoke (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi, I got a few requests for pictures of the Masterbuilt Pro rig that I put together. You all know about the Masterbuilt shelf that we all got from Walmart.  I also got the GrillGuard online which is a metal piece that surrounds the bottom of the smoker so that the wind doesn't blow out the pilot light.  It works fantastically!  The smoker actually sits on it so it can't blow away or move.

I also put my smoker, tank, and wood organizer on a XL garden cart so that I can wheel it around when I need to.  It works really well.  Put some 1/4" plywood and a grill mat on the bottom of the cart

See below for pictures of GrillGuard and rig:













GrillGuard1.jpg



__ island smoke
__ Jul 2, 2014


















GrillGuard2.jpg



__ island smoke
__ Jul 2, 2014


















Smoker with Cart 1.jpg



__ island smoke
__ Jul 2, 2014


----------



## mearm (Jul 3, 2014)

Those look delicious. Good job


----------

